# 17.5 foot Sabine Versatile



## Natemanz (Jul 22, 2017)

17’ 6” Sabine Skiffs Versatile
Poling skiff aluminum hull
Dry storage hatch
15 gallon built in fuel tank
Under gunnel rod holder
6 rod tubs
Black rub rail
Basic Rigging - Odyssey 925 Cranking battery, battery on/off switch, Blue Sea 6 Panel Fuse bank, 500 Rule bilge pump with switch, Pop-up cleat on for deck, hull painted one color, Tiller edition with bull handle switch mounted, poling platform, pushpole holders
Tohatsu MFS50 motor(took the freedom off last year)


----------



## Perdi.roma (Jul 29, 2020)

Love a decked out Tiller Skiff! Sabine's aluminum design is super unique. Cheers


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So sick man, what’s she run with that 50?


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Mine was started 1-2 weeks ago. Have been boatless now for 3 months with another 2 months until my Versatile is completed.


----------



## Tim Wilson (Dec 22, 2016)

Sweet sled!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

My new Sabine Versatile is in paint and headed to rigging in the next week or so.


----------

